# Bone fiend



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

So funny! I am sure he understood!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

That is funny. I'm sure they understand a lot more than we think. We often spell things out in front of Calncy for fear that he will understand too much.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Yes, I certainly understand that TW!!!

I'll call their cookies a biscuit if I'm only talking to DH and don't want them to understand me. I ALWAYS call it a cookie to them. :lol:


----------

